# Buffalo Lithia Water Bottle



## Oldsdigger (Mar 4, 2018)

So today I was reading a post regarding a Buffalo Lithia Mineral water bottle and it looked familiar to a bottle I remembered I had dug back in the 90's. So went out to the garage to a crate of bottles that I had never cleaned and low and behold there one was ! It is now soaking in the sink since it still had roots and dirt in it. It doesn't have a real nice heavy Detailed Embossment on it. And the mold seams go up to the bottom of the lip. It has a lot of nice big bubbles with one small broken bubble from the inside based on the dirt collected in the bubble . So my next question is approx age and value. There are several on Ebay but there is a wide range of prices from $27.00 to $300. I know it is not a $300 one since they are a more true blue where this is definitely the aqua color. Sorry for the bad picture but it was crate fresh and hadn't been cleaned yet. I will post another picture tomorrow when it comes out of the soak. Sorry don't know why it posted side ways since it is straight in my gallery !​


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 5, 2018)

This one would be on the low end of that range.  Because shipping would be ~$15 on this, you'd likely not get much more than $20 for the bottle ($35 including shipping).  If it has any damage, less.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 5, 2018)

On the subject of these Lithia Water bottles, is it true they were reproduced? I'm sure this one is NOT but I have a beautiful one I would like to research for authenticity. I'm aware there are MANY embossing variants.
Jim S


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes they were.  One of the reproductions is seen at this link:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?279284-buffalo-lithia-water-bottle/page3


----------



## botlguy (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for that reminder. I was around during those posts but wasn't all that interested at the time. I'll go back and see if I can determine how to tell a Repop.
Jim S


----------

